# Use of NHS in uk



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hopefully someone has been in this situation 
I am a uk resident, I have a house in uk
But want to purchase a property in Cyprus as well and live there for more than 183 days per year, using the pink slip
Can I still use the NHS if I spend more time in Cyprus than the uk ?
I will be retired and I assume I’ll paying Cypriot tax on my pension
I have read that to stay a uk citizen you must not leave the uk for more than 6 months continuously, which I intend not too
Thanks in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Bunty67 said:


> Hopefully someone has been in this situation
> I am a uk resident, I have a house in uk
> But want to purchase a property in Cyprus as well and live there for more than 183 days per year, using the pink slip
> Can I still use the NHS if I spend more time in Cyprus than the uk ?
> ...


Are you a UK citizen or a foreign national resident in the UK?

One does not lose citizenship by leaving the UK. There are UK citizens who nave never set foot in the UK. Whether you are seen as tax resident in the UK and/or habitually resident and as such entitled to use the NHS and certain benefits is a different story and not necessarily tied to citizenship.


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi
Yes I am a uk citizen


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a tricky question, expats who have the S1 and left the UK prior to Brexit can still receive NHS treatment as soon as they return to the UK but those who emigrate post Brexit (Jan 1st 2021) will have to pay for NHS treatment for the first 6 months of returning to the UK. As you intend to spend 50% of the year in Cyprus and the UK it would probably be beneficial to, say, have health insurance in Cyprus and stay registered with the UK.
I would seriously suggest you speak to the NHS overseas dept, for advice: 0191 218 1999. (They are very helpful)


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

If you declare cyprus residency - which you will need to do.....









Planning your healthcare


Healthcare information and advice for UK nationals moving to, or working in, the EU, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland on or after 1 January 2021.




www.nhs.uk










Tax on your UK income if you live abroad


Find out whether you need to pay tax on your UK income while you're living abroad - non-resident landlord scheme, tax returns, claiming relief if you’re taxed twice, personal allowance of tax-free income, form R43




www.gov.uk





.... So it looks like you would need to restrict your cyprus time to less than six months to retain access to any UK Residency "rights"

Jim


----------

